# Silvia V4 out



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

Nothing announced on the Rancilio website other than the fact the photos have been updated but there seems to be a few shops in Oz land now selling it

http://www.jetblackespresso.com.au/shop/p/rancilio-silvia/

Cosmetically the only difference I can see is a slightly longer steam wand.

Specs seem very thin on the ground at the moment..


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The boiler will be easier to remove if you blow it out .

The v4 still suffers from the same deficiencies that other silvias have

having to temp surf , no auto fill, brewing then steaming separately , slow to make lots of milk drinks .

This isn't to say it makes bad coffee at all, it just can be harder to than on hx and do machines

the v4 doesn't seem in the surface of me scan reading it to tackle any of the lesser points this told silvias had

( yes I had a v3 for a short time btw )


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

Rancilio don't seem to care much about the Silvia in terms of keeping it upto date with its competitors but still attempting to sell at a high price point. Having said that, these units were originally "thank you/loyalty" gifts to big commercial customers so the prices are most probably kept artificially high for that reason if they are still giving them away free.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Silvias have a strong and loyal following. Fact Rancilio have updated it regularly reflects its popularity. V4 has an important difference - heater element isn't integral to the boiler so if it goes, you can replace it separately which is a good maintenance costing saving idea for which Rancilio should be applauded.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Silvias have a strong and loyal following. Fact Rancilio have updated it regularly reflects its popularity. V4 has an important difference - heater element isn't integral to the boiler so if it goes, you can replace it separately which is a good maintenance costing saving idea for which Rancilio should be applauded.


Some kind of low water switch off or auto fill would be a better function tho


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Is that the new look as well? They must be taking their design philosophy from porsche lol I thought the new one might have had a pic on it or something to move it along


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

My espresso have been selling the upgraded boiler non welded elements since july 2013 on their V3


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

hey mark are you going to come up to rave on the 20th?


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> hey mark are you going to come up to rave on the 20th?


Is that Mark as in me, or someone else?


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Like the idea of the boiler should be easier to replace. My v3 came from MyEspresso late 2012 so now wondering if the real change is just the boiler and the steam arm i.e. v3.5. Would also be interested to see if new boiler could be retrofitted should I cook my current one.

Having a longer steam arm for me would be a pain as had to fit felt feet to raise up the Silvia to get the steam tip out of my first jug (IKEA £5 experiment...) and current 50cl Motta Europa and even then only just comes out by angling jug slightly.

John


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

This isn't a fantastic move is it? I'd agree it's more of a v3.5, as in very little change in real terms.

Anybody who owns a silvia that's more than 18 month old should lift their drip tray out and have a good look behind it. Do you see a lot of rust? Then you wont be alone and I'd have thought this needed addressing. Maybe not replace the mild steel with a more expensive grade but defo needs some sort of protective/ rust proof paint instead of the cheap powder coat.

Then there's the drip tray which is a joke and needs emptying after every use. A low water switch off would be good as well.

I know these aren't deal-breakers and it's still a good machine, but why upgrade in a half arsed way?


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

The Silvia is good for what it was but time is moving on, the design/functionality hasn't overly improved but the price point still remains high. I really do love my Silvia V3 but I do wonder if I fast forward 3 years to the present time would I have been as happy to get this machine at the asking price - probably not.

That said, its the "easy" customisation of the machine that makes it somewhat special.


----------

